
Anatomy of a DNS Lookup – Part II - zwischenzug
https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/06/18/anatomy-of-a-linux-dns-lookup-part-ii/
======
oxymoron
If you are curious about the low level details of DNS, you might want to check
out an article I wrote about how to build a DNS server from first principles:
[https://github.com/EmilHernvall/dnsguide](https://github.com/EmilHernvall/dnsguide)

------
zwischenzug
Part I is here:

[https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/06/08/anatomy-of-a-linux-
dns-l...](https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/06/08/anatomy-of-a-linux-dns-lookup-
part-i/)

------
pmoriarty
_" The --read-environment flag is undocumented, and is there so that systemctl
can play nice with it. A lot of people hate systemctl for this kind of
thing."_

Is such undocumented behavior an intentional, acknowledged policy of systemd?

Or is this just something that got overlooked and will/should be documented
sometime?

~~~
gcommer
Its not a part of systemd, its a part of ifupdown that was added to aide
Debian's transition from SysV to systemd. Seems unfair to me to count this
against systemd; there are other less intrusive ways this could've been done,
and "allow reading configuration from env vars" is probably a good thing
anyways.

[https://github.com/wido/ifupdown/commit/c29820f370a4905b8366...](https://github.com/wido/ifupdown/commit/c29820f370a4905b836660ee4cf0162cdafdac66)

~~~
zwischenzug
Author here.

It may be unfair, I didn't mean to imply any kind of judgement. 'This kind of
thing' was vague, but was intended to get over the fact that systemd is taking
over more and more of the OS, and people don't like this. Whether this is good
or bad I'm fairly agnostic on. At least it's managed and a standard.

~~~
aargh_aargh
I'm not one to flame on systemd but I have to correct you there - it's not a
standard, it's a single implementation.

------
xmichael999
One of the first things I do on any ubuntu box is

apt-get purge resolvconf

------
unixbhaskar
Cool Ian!

